# Movie Review- Sahara



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Action/Adventure
2 hrs. 07 min. Master explorer Dirk Pitt (Matthew McConaughey) takes on the adventure of his life when he embarks on a treasure hunt through some of the most dangerous regions of North Africa. Searching for what locals call "The Ship of Death", a long lost Civil War battleship filled with coins, Pitt and his wisecracking sidekick (Steve Zahn) use their wits and clever heroics to help Doctor Eva Rojas (Penelope Cruz) who believes the ship may be linked to mysterious deaths in the very same area. 

Tinges of National Treasure, but better. There were quite a few laughs and great action. Although I had the plot figured out within the first 15 minutes. I liked it though.


----------

